# Tell me about saskatchewan



## cindymaev (Aug 18, 2011)

I am a nurse in ireland. Hoping to move and work in saskatchewan in the near future. It will help me more if you can tell me about the good and bad sides of saskat.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Where in Saskatchewan?

Just so you know, in order to nurse in Canada you will have to sit and pass a CRNE. This examination is only held in Canada and is run three times a year, usually in February, June and October. Check with the relevant provincial authority as this may not always be the case. The exam consists of around 200 multiple choice questions, and is divided into two books, one book is written in the morning and another is written in the afternoon. Three hours is given to complete each book. Further information and guidelines concerning this exam is available on the Canadian Nurses' Association website @ http://ww.cna-nurses.ca


----------



## cindymaev (Aug 18, 2011)

I am processing my registration at SRNA at the moment but i dont know how long to wait for it... Yes, I have to sit for CRNE after i get my registration. SRNA can provide graduate license before taking the CRNE so i made it my option to look for job as a graduate nurse even before CRNE.

I love to learn more about saskatchewan.


----------



## cindymaev (Aug 18, 2011)

Uhhhh... Im eyeing for saskatoon.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

cindymaev said:


> Uhhhh... Im eyeing for saskatoon.


As you probably know it's right in the centre of the country and is very rural with lots of farmland. Part of what's known as the world's breadbasket because of its wheat production.

It has two major cities, Saskatoon and Regina (the Provincial capital). Personally I prefer Saskatoon which is a very pleasant city of 250,000 with all the amenities one needs for a satisfactory life.
The Province is very flat but has many good recreation areas with good lakes, etc. Has a medium sized airport with frequent flights to other areas of Canada and the UK. Winters can only be described one way and that is snowy and very cold.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cindymaev (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi auld, thank you so much for that information. Do you live in saskatoon? How bad is the snowy winter? Will i expect the worst?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

cindymaev said:


> Hi auld, thank you so much for that information. Do you live in saskatoon? How bad is the snowy winter? Will i expect the worst?


No, I donta live there but have a large extended family there and have visited many times. The winter is snowy and severe. Be under no illusion about that. But please also understand that Canadians have much experience in managing the winter. Central heating is of a high standard as is winter clothing. There are plenty of winter activities and you must use the winter to your advantage.


----------



## cindymaev (Aug 18, 2011)

Talking about winter, i would humbly say that i have only experienced winter in ireland where snow would lasts 2-3 months which caused problems like no water and slippery roads. How long snow lasts in saskat?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

cindymaev said:


> Talking about winter, i would humbly say that i have only experienced winter in ireland where snow would lasts 2-3 months which caused problems like no water and slippery roads. How long snow lasts in saskat?


I don't think one can compare winters in Ireland vs Saskatchewan. The snow in that part of Canada could well, and probably will be, on the ground from at least November until April. Having said that, be aware that most major roads and highways will be ploughed within a couple of hours followed by salting and sanding. Getting around will not be as difficult as in Ireland. And, dont forget, the Province if very flat so few, if any, hills to go up or down. In Saskatxhewan you would have winter tyres installed on your vehicle and a block heater on the engine which you would plug in to your house's electricity every or most evenings. Sounds peculiar, I know, but you'd soon get used to it.


----------



## cindymaev (Aug 18, 2011)

OMG! but i am really delighted to know all of that. How i wish i can get a job really near saskatoon. 6 months of winter would really be long. There must be a lot of things to prepare before going there. If you can think of more tips to tell please do so... I would appreciate everything.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

cindymaev said:


> OMG! but i am really delighted to know all of that. How i wish i can get a job really near saskatoon. 6 months of winter would really be long. There must be a lot of things to prepare before going there. If you can think of more tips to tell please do so... I would appreciate everything.


Of all the Provinces in Canada, Saskatchewan is now one of the most financially sound in which to live. It is awash in natural resources, including oil. It was formally, what's known in Canada, as a have-not Province, causing a reduction in population each year as young people left to find their fortune. That has changed as they now flock back to a much improved economy which needs employees of every ilk.
There's no doubt the winter is long and you must come here intending to embrace it or you will soon learn to hate it. Winter activities include skating, snowmobiling, skiing, curling and anything else you can associate with snow. The people are very friendly and welcoming. Keep in mind it has a population of 1million vs 6million for the whole Irish island with a land mass approximately 8 times that of Ireland.
If you settle in Saskatoon and can deal with the winter I'm sure you'll enjoy life there.
Much Good Luck.


----------



## cindymaev (Aug 18, 2011)

Saskat would be a very promising place for me and my hubby. Honestly, i can not wait to leave ireland for saskat. I hope i can sort out my registration and crne very soon. 

Is saskat not proned to flooding like what happened in regina?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

cindymaev said:


> Saskat would be a very promising place for me and my hubby. Honestly, i can not wait to leave ireland for saskat. I hope i can sort out my registration and crne very soon.
> 
> Is saskat not proned to flooding like what happened in regina?


As I said previously, I have had family there for many years and never heard any comments about flooding at any time.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

cindymaev said:


> Hi auld, thank you so much for that information. Do you live in saskatoon? How bad is the snowy winter? Will i expect the worst?


Saskatoon's great. the winters last between Nov - April. there's lesst snow than som other parts of canada but can get stretched of -30 to -40C weather.

Personally, I'll take a Canadian winter over a UK one any time. It may be cold but its a dry cold you don't get the damp slushy conditions like the UK. If you prepare for it winter are OK and if you're into winter sports skiing (downhill & X country), snow mobiling etc...


----------



## cindymaev (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you. I am more excited moving to saskatoon. Yes winter here is miserable and horrible because it comes with strong winds and rains. 

Dry winter with sunshine would be lovely. 

I would like to inquire about taxation on salary and wages too.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

cindymaev said:


> Thank you. I am more excited moving to saskatoon. Yes winter here is miserable and horrible because it comes with strong winds and rains.
> 
> Dry winter with sunshine would be lovely.
> 
> I would like to inquire about taxation on salary and wages too.


Well the winters will be dry and you'll see lots of sunshine.

Here's the tax rates for Saskatchewan

TaxTips.ca - Saskatchewan 2010 and 2011 Personal income tax rates


----------



## cindymaev (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

I currently live in Edmonton, Alberta, but was born, raised and lived in Saskatchewan for over 40 years... so I have a pretty good insight into living in Saskatchewan.

- Saskatchewan is flat... very flat. There was a joke we told when I lived in Saskatchewan: "My dog ran away from home a couple days ago... and I can still see it running away a couple days later..." (because the land is so flat).

- Winters: Can be cold and harsh (as others have already elluded to). First snows can come in either October or November and last to April the next year. There have been Halloween's (Oct 31) where kids are doing their trick-or-treating in warm summer cloths because the weather is so nice and warm... and there have been Halloweens where kids are all bundled up in winter clothes because there is already a metre of snow on the ground. It can get cold (very cold) for several weeks at a time... in the range of -30c to -40c. It is a very "dry" cold with very little humidity in the air (even with all the snow on the ground). The "dry" is something that may take some getting use to... as others from some other countries have told me.

- Key to braving the cold outside winters is to dress in layers.

- Obviously because of the cold and long winter months, all houses/flats have central heating of some sort. Sun sets in the middle of winter around 5:00pm and rises around 9:00am the next morning... so can make for long nights (which I personally like as I can sit by a nice toasty fire and read).

- Your automobile engine will need a block heater which requires electricity. You will need to "plug" your car into electricity if your automobile is not going to used or running for extended periods of time (such as sitting overnight). If your automobile isn't "plugged in" during -30/-40 weather, it probably won't start... and you'll find yourself having to take a taxi or bus to get to your destinations.

- Summers are generally pleasent to hot. Average summers temps (June - August) range in the +20c to +30c range. 

- Economically, Saskatchewan has done quite well over the past few years, considering that only several years ago it was what we call one of the "have-not" provinces. 

- Saskatoon is a beautiful city (been there many times). It is classified as a small city... over 250,000 people.


----------



## eddkal (Dec 10, 2010)

*Schools*



RGS said:


> I currently live in Edmonton, Alberta, but was born, raised and lived in Saskatchewan for over 40 years... so I have a pretty good insight into living in Saskatchewan.
> 
> - Saskatchewan is flat... very flat. There was a joke we told when I lived in Saskatchewan: "My dog ran away from home a couple days ago... and I can still see it running away a couple days later..." (because the land is so flat).
> 
> ...


Could you give us an idea about the primary schools in saskatchewan?quality of education?class sizes?unruly behaviour if any?How do schools compare to UK schools?


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

eddkal said:


> Could you give us an idea about the primary schools in saskatchewan?quality of education?class sizes?unruly behaviour if any?How do schools compare to UK schools?


I can't speak to schools in the UK as I've never been to or attended one. Schools in Saskatchewan (at least when I went to school and lived there) have an average class size of around 25 kids per classroom (some classes a few more, some a few less). I consider the quality of education to be high in Canada. For example (and I'm sure I'll get lambasted by someone from the United States for saying this...) we spent a lot of time in school learning about the United States, it's civil wars and history. I'm from Canada and can easily name most of the 50 states and their capitals. I suspect that most American kids in school... no matter what grade... couldn't name all 10 Canadian provinces and territories, and their capitals.

Most cities in Saskatchewan have two systems... public and catholic. You are totally free to choose which school system your kids attend. Quality of education from both school systems is pretty equivalent. 

As for unruly kids... I think they exist everywhere... in every school system no matter the city or county.


----------



## eddkal (Dec 10, 2010)

RGS said:


> I can't speak to schools in the UK as I've never been to or attended one. Schools in Saskatchewan (at least when I went to school and lived there) have an average class size of around 25 kids per classroom (some classes a few more, some a few less). I consider the quality of education to be high in Canada. For example (and I'm sure I'll get lambasted by someone from the United States for saying this...) we spent a lot of time in school learning about the United States, it's civil wars and history. I'm from Canada and can easily name most of the 50 states and their capitals. I suspect that most American kids in school... no matter what grade... couldn't name all 10 Canadian provinces and territories, and their capitals.
> 
> Most cities in Saskatchewan have two systems... public and catholic. You are totally free to choose which school system your kids attend. Quality of education from both school systems is pretty equivalent.
> 
> As for unruly kids... I think they exist everywhere... in every school system no matter the city or county.


thanks for response..


----------



## cindymaev (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you RGS for your informations about Saskatchewan. I am more encouraged now to pursue going to your lovely Saskat. I hope to find a good job even to start as a graduate nurse.


----------

